# Can you make a mahogany door look like an alder door?



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I have a client who just had a massive new front door installed. There are two 7' mahogany doors adjacent to the main that are original mahogany lead glass inserts in the same field of view from the front of the home. I want to know what anyones experience is with trying to match a darker toned wood to a lighter toned wood door. The alder door has golden blondish veining in the grain patterns and I want to know if it is possible to faux lighter without base coating with paint.


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

Seek out steve "spraygunn" at diychatroom. the man does amazing things decorating doors. his website is http://www.handpaintedbysteve.com/
If he can't tell you how to do it, don't know who can.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

I would suggest you hunt down a similar piece of the material you are trying to lighten and experiment. There are 2 part wood bleach kits that will lighten up the wood, but there will always be a distinction between the two woods in appearance, not matter what you do.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Let me ask it a different way. Will gel stain on a darker species wood lighten it up significantly or not enough to be discernible? I'm asking for advice before I try sample boards, so I am not wasting my time on something that may not be possible without going paint grade then faux.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Let me ask it a different way. Will gel stain on a darker species wood lighten it up significantly or not enough to be discernible? I'm asking for advice before I try sample boards, so I am not wasting my time on something that may not be possible without going paint grade then faux.


No. You're going to have to base coat it and then create your graining. How artistic are you feeling?


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree with Wolf, can you post a picture? You can use a Gelstain and match any color.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Yea, my SD card died in my phone, or I would have posted pics by now. I will post pics, thanks for the advice above, I have not had time to mess with this project yet and did not feel like completely stripping the doors if it was not going to work with out a base paint coat anyways. 

Guess it's time to get back to reading Jeff Jewitt's book on Finishing, to replicate alder grain patterns.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Rob said:


> I agree with Wolf, can you post a picture? You can use a Gelstain and match any color.



I guess this was were I was going with this thread. I was hoping using a lighter gel stain, I can lighten the color instead of base coating with a light color. I have a stash of gel stains, but none that are blonde or very, very light.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I dont think you are going to lighten a dark wood with stain. The dark will come through it. And I really doubt your going to "match" it to other lighter woods. wood graining is your best bet. I'm able to travel in about 3 weeks! The lesson is free.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Roadog said:


> I dont think you are going to lighten a dark wood with stain. The dark will come through it. And I really doubt your going to "match" it to other lighter woods. wood graining is your best bet. I'm able to travel in about 3 weeks! The lesson is free.


Ready for another trip to Utah? Have some Venetian Plaster to do!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

You bet! Love Utah. Have trowel, will travel!


----------

